# ...



## minipyro23 (Jul 1, 2007)

...


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

i'm no expert, but my friend tans his squirlies, so i'll get back to you on that with proper technique. I think he may have just salted it, though. I'll get back to you though.


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

yeah, salting is all i could find. But MAN do they have thick skin. That is just about the thickest skin on any small land animal...

-Animal Armageddon!!!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Be VERY gentle with rabbit. It's probably the thinnest hide of any animal you'll ever deal with. It's best to flesh it RIGHT AWAY after you skin it. I usually skin, flesh then butcher, cook, eat, then finish tanning. It's best to do it when the hide is still A) warm and B) moist. If the membrane is dry, you have to scrape harder to get it off. If you scrape too hard you tear the hide and it is now useless. Just try fleshing it right after the animal is killed next time and it'll be a breeze.


----------

